# Inexpensive Bookshelf Speaker Suggestions Please



## OldJim (May 13, 2010)

I'm trying to put together a really cheap 2 channel stereo system for a small 9.5 x 11.5 room. I have an old Yamaha R-5 (50 watts/channel) that I got recently for $25. I have an old Paradigm PDR-10 sub (made in Canada) that I got recently for $60. I have a Sony super audio SCD CE595 CD player that I got pretty cheap a couple of years back. Right now I have a pair of Jamo Cornet 40 IV that I got recently for $25. Everything else works well and will do, but the Jamo's are not good enough. I can't spend more than $300 on the bookshelf speakers. I'm considering Paradigm Atoms for $300 or PSB Alpha 1 which I can get blems for $220 or regular for $279. I'm sure there are a lot of other choices too. What would you suggest?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## JBL Fan (May 1, 2010)

Energy makes some really good bookshelves.

Paul Barton (PSB) was a understudy of Dr. Toole - chief scientist of JBL,they make some nice gear.

Take a gander at some of the Infinity stuff. 

On the Infinity site there are some videos - watch them all. Dr Toole explains a lot about sound. The Infinity gear is very very good stuff. Don't be fooled by audiophile-itis.

others here have loads of experience and may differ...good luck


----------



## dwr (May 13, 2010)

There is a nice pair of JBL L-830 full range monitors on A-gon right now for $299. They look pretty nice too, cherry finish.


----------



## JBL Fan (May 1, 2010)

L 830's are the best speakers I've ever heard in the price class - period - and I do own a pair driven by my little NAD 320BEE. Amazing


----------



## dwr (May 13, 2010)

Yep thats why I posted that. I'd jump all over that if I were looking for bookshelves in the $300 range. You WILL NOT find a better sounding speaker for that price.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am a huge fan of Paul Barton and his Designs. If looking used, you might be able to score a pair of used PSB Image Towers. DMC-Electronics has the Floorstanding T45 for 479 (749 MSRP) and a bevy of Monitor Sized PSB's in your price range.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## JBL Fan (May 1, 2010)

> Aragon 8008BB


Nice amp Jungle Jack. Does it strain with the Logans? As you know they can push 1 ohm at times...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I utterly adore my 8008bb. Due to the huge Toroidal Transformers (Dual 1.2 kVa) and high amount of Capacitance 150,000uf, it really has been quite stable driving Logans.

I have owned a 4004 MKII, 8002, and 3 different 8008bb's. I keep coming back to the 8008bb. I will say my Parasound HCA-3500 also does a stellar job of driving my Logans. And even more surprisingly, my HCA-2205AT is able to drive the Vantages, Stage, and Vista to excellent effect. I do use either the Aragon or the Parasound to drive the Vantages however.
Cheers,
AD


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

OldJim said:


> I'm trying to put together a really cheap 2 channel stereo system for a small 9.5 x 11.5 room. I have an old Yamaha R-5 (50 watts/channel) that I got recently for $25. I have an old Paradigm PDR-10 sub (made in Canada) that I got recently for $60. I have a Sony super audio SCD CE595 CD player that I got pretty cheap a couple of years back. Right now I have a pair of Jamo Cornet 40 IV that I got recently for $25. Everything else works well and will do, but the Jamo's are not good enough. I can't spend more than $300 on the bookshelf speakers. I'm considering Paradigm Atoms for $300 or PSB Alpha 1 which I can get blems for $220 or regular for $279. I'm sure there are a lot of other choices too. What would you suggest?
> Thanks for any help.


Whatever you get needs to be an easy load to drive and stay as close to 8 ohms as possible. The R-5 was not one of the best that Yamaha ever made and was not known for ability to handle lower impedance or to do well with inefficient speakers.


----------



## JBL Fan (May 1, 2010)

I dont mean to change the thread point..



> I have owned a 4004 MKII, 8002, and 3 different 8008bb's. I keep coming back to the 8008bb. I will say my Parasound HCA-3500 also does a stellar job of driving my Logans. And even more surprisingly, my HCA-2205AT is able to drive the Vantages, Stage, and Vista to excellent effect. I do use either the Aragon or the Parasound to drive the Vantages however.
> Cheers,
> AD



Glad to hear the 8008 works well but not surprised 

Parasound doesn't get the credit they should among the snooty types - they're good amps!


----------



## schmutziger (Jan 5, 2010)

---


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

PSB's is a good suggestion. Also look at SVS speakers and Ascend HTM-200 SE's. I have the Ascends and they are great.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

Last time I checked out infinity, they were not as good.  I used to have a full HT setup using the old SM series and they rocked, but the square radiator thing they are using now sounds extremely dull to me. Last I checked, efficiency has dropped a lot and the last time I was in a demo room, I thought cheaper Polk Audio speakers sounded way better.

I've been wanting to hear these and in the end, they will probably support my HT solutions. http://www.amazon.com/BIC-FH6-LCR-6...4?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1274370278&sr=8-4

Also check out Polk Audio sales and if you have access to a table saw and any wood working experience, maybe these. http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=8697

So far, every kit I've heard easily blows away anything I've heard that didn't cost way more. The downside is, you gotta build the boxes (and build the right) to really save cash.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The Behringer B2030p are considered a nice value at $150/pair, though the atoms are very highly regarded, if not a little pricier. I have not heard the new JBL Studio L, but I have the older Studio II series and am thrilled with them. Their detail in the high-end along with a high sensitivity which leads to them being very dynamic has made them keepers in my book. I'm sure the Studio L series continues this tradition, or you can ebay some older Studio IIs (just don't outbid me).


----------



## JBL Fan (May 1, 2010)

> Last time I checked out infinity, they were not as good. I used to have a full HT setup using the old SM series and they rocked, but the square radiator thing they are using now sounds extremely dull to me. Last I checked, efficiency has dropped a lot and the last time I was in a demo room, I thought cheaper Polk Audio speakers sounded way better.



What performance does the buyer want and at what price? To keep costs down HK set it's engineers to science of box resonance control. Can you build boxes with material other than MDF - sure. Can you build a fantastic box like the B&W 805- sure. At what price/performance. Knocking on a cabinet is one thing but having engineers build a box for specific drivers, then brace it to eliminate resonances, then verify it by testing in a multi-million dollar anechoic chamber -well.. had a lengthy discussion about this with Dr. Toole and his engineering staff...

Anyway.. Everybody doesn't have to be an Infinity fan..


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

Oh, I wasn't talking about knocking on the cabinet, I meant the actual sound coming out of the speakers sounded dull and lifeless compared to the Polks. To each their own I guess. I got the SM series on sale and I thought overall it was a better deal then what they sell now. They skimped on any internal dampening, but the crossover looked very heavy duty. I added carpet padding and a little polly fill and the bass sounded even better.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Infinity speakers are nice, but they are considered overly resonant by some. I think the Behringers are the best fit, but the Primus line of Infinity is fine. Polk speakers tend to be overly bright IMO, but some folks like that sound. Infinity speakers tend to go for the smoothest F-R graphs. 

Saying their interior is better than most brands is a stretch though. I've seen the interior pics of the Primus line and it's not as impressive as the Ascend Acoustic monitors.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I've actually found the entry level polks to be very dull in the high-end, but you're probably referring to the RTi series.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

OldJim said:


> I'm trying to put together a really cheap 2 channel stereo system for a small 9.5 x 11.5 room. I have an old Yamaha R-5 (50 watts/channel) that I got recently for $25. I have an old Paradigm PDR-10 sub (made in Canada) that I got recently for $60. I have a Sony super audio SCD CE595 CD player that I got pretty cheap a couple of years back. Right now I have a pair of Jamo Cornet 40 IV that I got recently for $25. Everything else works well and will do, but the Jamo's are not good enough. I can't spend more than $300 on the bookshelf speakers. I'm considering Paradigm Atoms for $300 or PSB Alpha 1 which I can get blems for $220 or regular for $279. I'm sure there are a lot of other choices too. What would you suggest?
> Thanks for any help.


I would consider taking the Images over the Alphas either the B15's or the B25's since you are looking for bookshelf speakers.

B15 $259 A-Stock, Free Shipping until May 31st
B25 $319 A-Stock, Free Shipping until May 31st
Saturday Audio


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

+1 on the PSB Image B25!

http://www.stereophile.com/standloudspeakers/1204psb/


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

JBL Fan said:


> I dont mean to change the thread point..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello,
I really think since the introduction of the Halo Line and Stereophile giving the JC-1 Monblocks Amplifier of the Year Award, Parasound's reputation in the High End Community has gone up massively. Sadly, as have the prices of the Halo Components.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

